
Ask HN: Time.windows.com is wrong today? - pilom
Everyone in my office came in today saying that their computer clock was reading 1 hour faster than it should have. Sure enough, change our NTP servers from time.windows.com to any of the NIST time servers and it gets fixed. We&#x27;re in Mountain Time.
======
odonnellryan
There's a thread about this on /r/sysadmin:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/635tgo/psa_timewi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/635tgo/psa_timewindowscom_ntp_server_seems_to_be_sending/?utm_content=title&utm_medium=hot&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=sysadmin)

Really good subreddit, by the way, even if you aren't a opts guy :)

------
bradknowles
Note that NTP always operates in the UTC time zone. Conversion to any other
time zone is always a representational issue for the user.

So, it doesn't matter that you're in the Mountain time zone. Microsofts time
servers are screwed up just as much for you as any other user in any other
time zone.

